
Fall Foliage Map and Nationwide Peak Leaf Forecast - Amorymeltzer
https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/
======
Xcelerate
I love the weather and constant sunshine in the Bay Area, but every year for a
few weeks I really miss the fall foliage in the South near Asheville and the
Smoky Mountains. There are some areas within a few hours drive of the Bay Area
that have foliage, but there’s nothing like seeing an entire mountain range
quilted in colorful leaves.

(See for instance the Tennessee River Gorge:
[http://d3e1m60ptf1oym.cloudfront.net/8ba1595e-fe54-11df-
af79...](http://d3e1m60ptf1oym.cloudfront.net/8ba1595e-fe54-11df-
af79-037dfdb176f9/mm7741_081109_06556_uxga.jpg))

~~~
avocado4
What's the best spot around SF to view foliage? Tahoe?

~~~
ImamBayildi
Mono Lake area better and lot emptier IMO

~~~
mc32
Mono lake? It’s pretty arid there. I imagine lower elevations which get cold
would provide better foliage, maybe grass valley area?

~~~
CarVac
The June Lake loop has spectacular aspens.

~~~
mc32
Yes that’s true. It’s got some quaint places too.

------
CarVac
[https://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/fall/foliage-
report/](https://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/fall/foliage-report/)

This is the definitive fall foliage map for New York.

------
dylan604
As a kid growing up, I lived in a very wooded area with a varied mix of trees.
The Red Oaks were probably the most color changing out of the mix. Most of
those years were considered drought years, and the fall was meh at best. The
autumn of the first year with significant rain fall after all of those years
was simply stunning.

I've always wanted to go up to New England on a leaf peeping trip. Saying
peeping makes it sound kind of taboo. However, I never plan it right as New
England has Fall while those of us in the south are still considering it
summer.

~~~
mc32
The oaks I’m familiar with have green leaves which kinda turn brown. I’ll have
too look up red oaks...

~~~
dylan604
Maybe a Live Oak? Although, it takes forever for a Live Oak's leaf to turn
brown even after falling to the ground (usually around late Jan/early Feb in
my area). They are evergreen, so they never do a color change during the fall.
Red Oak's leaves turn a brilliant shade of red (unless in a drought). I
actually grew up in a town named after the red oak, so they were quite
abundant. Not far from a town named after all of the cedars growing on the
hills.

------
robofanatic
I am in MA and its Oct 4th. It doesn't feel like by tomorrow it's going to be
peak foliage. As per the chart legend I'd say at most it's patchy out there at
the moment.

~~~
mchristen
It's still very green out on Cape Cod, but I feel that could change at any
moment.

~~~
michaelwilson
I used to have a view of Central Park, and was amazed how it could literally
change almost overnight as if someone exploded a can of paint over the Park.

And it was all the trees, not just some.

It seems like it took one night of good cold to bring it on, but I'm sure
that's anecdotal at best.

------
0xcafecafe
Booked a trip to the smokeys for the weekend of Oct 18. Was just checking this
website the day before and per this, the peak foliage would be Nov 2 (I doubt
even then it would peak). All due to unexpected warm weather. I wonder if this
is the start of a trend or if this an anomaly.

~~~
wil421
In Atlanta we’ve had record highs each day in October. Yesterday it was 97.
Tomorrow the high is 79 and next week 72. You still have a chance.

------
techwizrd
This is really great, although the colors for Peak and Past Peak are
remarkably bad for my color blindness. I can't tell whether my area is going
to be Peak or Past Peak and there is no mouse over to help me.

~~~
skunkworker
Would something like this help?

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/color-
enhancer/ipk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/color-
enhancer/ipkjmjaledkapilfdigkgfmpekpfnkih)

------
aj7
I’m in Princeton NJ this instant and we are at least 6 days, and maybe more,
behind this map. Beautiful concept though.

------
4ad
Does anyone know of a similar resource for Europe? Even better, Austria?

------
DFHippie
It's pretty beautiful in Brattleboro, Vermont today.

~~~
dugmartin
Still a lot of green a few miles south here in Shelburne Falls, MA.

~~~
nkurz
Splitting the difference (right near the VT/MA border in Readsboro) I'd say we
are pretty close to peak at 2000 ft. Or if this isn't peak, it's going to be a
spectacular display this year! First frost tonight too.

------
_thejrk
I live in Arkansas. It's been hot and dry in the south this year. The leaves
around central AR are already falling.

------
badkarma6
Northern Virginia. A few yellow leaves peaking out but not much.

------
mrfusion
So what do the colors on the map mean? Which color is best?

~~~
myself248
"Peak" is best.

For instance, my GF and I are headed up to Petoskey, MI next weekend,
precisely as it hits peak color. We've been wanting to visit Sleeping Bear
Dunes for a while, and what better time than fall colors?

~~~
mrfusion
So on this map, peak is brown?

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Deep red. There's a legend in the bottom right of the map, but on my laptop it
partially cutoff.

------
jetun
Where is Alaska?

